# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Про Махабхарату ( судя по одежде, не Вайшнав )

## serg

Про Махабхарату ( судя по одежде, не Вайшнав )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aAYfMnQJM0

----------


## Эдвард

Много ошибок в трактовке событий, например про Бхишму "может он догадывался, что происходит на Курукшетре", так он не догадывался, а точно знал, и тому подтверждение в Бхагаватам, в главах описывающих его уход. 
Или утверждение, что "Кришна - эманация Вишну и он пришел, чтобы поучаствовать в убийстве кшатриев". Так Кришна Сам и устроил Курукшетру, и цель Его прихода совершенно другая: йада йада хи дхармасья... Восстановить дхарму и провозгласить Бхагад Гиту. 

Преданным не понравится, много спекуляций.

----------

